# Trying to gain a few lbs in the next few months



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 16, 2020)

Well here I go to try again. I’m eating around 4000 cals a day roughly 260 pro 260 carbs and 140 fat. I’m 6 ft still 190 seem to be stuck here. Waist 31 arms 16 thighs 23.5 calves 15 forgot to measure my chest and shoulders. I will post an update about every two weeks to see if there is a change. I started March 5th and probably gained a lb or two but I fluctuate so much I don’t wanna pre maturely toot my horn any way this is pic from week one hope I can keep up the lb a week gain. Fingers crossed


----------



## Tatlifter (Apr 16, 2020)

Lookin good bro

1lb a week is a solid goal.


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2020)

You lean muthafukker. :32 (20):


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm guessing you're one of the individuals who deposits all his fat in his calves (cause I don't see any anywhere else)


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 16, 2020)

Damn bro. Look like road map!


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 16, 2020)

Dude, youre in the top 10 best shape on this site.

Outrageous !


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 16, 2020)

thank a lot guys..but we are never satisfied...and its weird when i pick up weight i start to feel like im getting fat i cant ever get my head right...well i guess ill c what this current stack will do for me. i know i should of waited for the gym to open but i was hoping if i started the gym would open back up about 4 weeks in and would be able to do serious damage but i still have enough weights at home to make it a good run....its just forever long supersets...


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 16, 2020)

lean and vascular af dude!
1lb/week is a good a achievable goal.
let's goooo :32 (9):


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 16, 2020)

Carbs will be your best friend, you could definitely afford more.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Apr 16, 2020)

Eeesh ripped, very possible to gain a point a week


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2020)

Milkshakes :32 (16):


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 17, 2020)

Looking lean! Nice!


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 17, 2020)

You say 16" arms? That can't be flexed. They look closer to 18".


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 17, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Dude, youre in the top 10 best shape on this site.
> 
> Outrageous !


 thx for the confidence boost but i c pics on here all the time of how i wish i looked...just human nature...i want to be bigger and im sure there are bigger people out there that would want to be leaner


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 17, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> You say 16" arms? That can't be flexed. They look closer to 18".


 no flexed they are 17.5 ish ur pretty much right on i dont know how to measure shoulders but from widest points they are 23.5 inches and around my mid chest is 43.5 and 15 inch forearms...i know my measurements are small im just a cut guy not big at all but im working on it...i seemed to have gained a little over a lb in a week and a half so not exactly what i wanted but the scale has read 188 to 190 for so long im just happy its moving at all....


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 17, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> Carbs will be your best friend, you could definitely afford more.


 yeh i know i dont put all of my food in the app none of my drinks and i eat some snacks ut i always seem to be low on fiber potassium and iron...so i read white been have a lot of iron and potassium so im going to start eating them....i wonder if they still have the build your own protein powder site, can put whatever u want in there .....


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 17, 2020)

im using a total gym with added resistance and a few dumb bells and a butterfly bar with a set of perfect push up grips...so here was my chest work out....
warm up.....totalgym siting flys 20 reps straight into sitting chest press 20 reps 20 sec rest.....
                   total gym laying flys 20 reps straight into laying down chest press 15-20 reps straight into pull overs close grip15-20 reps...20 sec rest and incline dumb bell flys 20 reps straight into dumbell presses 15 to 20 reps each...20 sec rest then weighted perfect push ups 20 reps... then i take about a min to a min and a half rest and then repeat the cycle 4 more times adding a little extra weight so im only doing 8 to 12 reps an exercise.... takes me 35 to 40 min...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 17, 2020)

A pound per week is a nice goal but even if it happens, it will be short lived and will come with fat gain.

If someone gains 10 lbs of muscle in an entire year, that is a good year. 52 lbs of muscle in a year isn't realistic.

You look great from what I see in the picture that you posted. 

Consistent diet and training is the means and patience is the key but steady gains is behind the door if you manage to use the tools.


----------



## DF (Apr 17, 2020)

You are one lean MOFO!  I'm sure you are real disciplined with your eating.  Do you track cals /log foods closely ?  just curious.  You'll have to sacrifice some of that leanness to get the gains your looking for IMO.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 17, 2020)

Age?

Im asking because I hope you're young and that gives me sort sort of semi-excuse why I dont look like you.

Its funny how the grass is always greener on the other side. 
I was at a party a month or 6 weeks ago and was given the best compliment i've ever received when a 21 year old kid said his goal was to look like me.
Now I turn around and say my goal is to be as lean as you.

You look great bro....

Note to self:
Dont go to the beach with ragingmenace and snake....fuhgettaboutit


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 17, 2020)

By the way man.....no bullshtt here - you just re-motivated me. Big time.
#nohomo


----------



## chandy (Apr 17, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> Age?
> 
> Im asking because I hope you're young and that gives me sort sort of semi-excuse why I dont look like you.
> 
> ...



bro right both of them would probably put most of us to shame when it comes to leanness!  

Looking real good raging!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 17, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> A pound per week is a nice goal but even if it happens, it will be short lived and will come with fat gain.
> 
> If someone gains 10 lbs of muscle in an entire year, that is a good year. 52 lbs of muscle in a year isn't realistic.
> 
> ...



This is the way.


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 17, 2020)

just curious how you got 4000 calories a day? 260 protein 260 carbs and 140 fat is 3300 calories. or do you eat extra untracked food that makes about 700 calories? as some people said earlier, carbs seem a bit low, at your size id be pushing for 400 on the low end when trying to grow. Besides that, interested to see what you can do, you have a great starting point to try to add lean mass. much easier to grow when lean and the body is hungry and ready to use nutrients optimally.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 19, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> thx for the confidence boost but i c pics on here all the time of how i wish i looked...just human nature...i want to be bigger and im sure there are bigger people out there that would want to be leaner



i hear you and i should have said in my opinion.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 23, 2020)

Well my fitnesss pal seems to be the missing link in my training routine. I’m not taking measurements till 8 weeks n at 16 week but as of Monday I was 192.3 so I gained just over 2 lbs in two weeks I’m right on track. My mind messes with me though as soon as I gain weight I feel like I’m just gaining fat. But this time frame will give me goals for the future. If I gain mostly fat I’ll know 190 is my ideal weight. And just get the 190 the best leanest I can. But if I gain some size maybe I can cut down to 200 n look as lean as 190. I know that’s not a huge goal but if I can gain 16 or so n get a lean 200 with a cut cycle I’ll be happy


----------



## CJ (Apr 23, 2020)

:32 (18):  You sound like me. I put on 5 lbs but now I'm a fat fukk!!!!!!!!!!!!! :32 (18):

OK, this is one of those "do as I say and not as I do moments"... Just put on the weight. You know that you can EASILY drop bodyfat, so that's not a worry at all. 

Say you spend the next 4 months and put on 20 lbs. Say that it's 50/50 fat to muscle (it won't be, but go with me here). How long would it take you to drop 10 lbs of fat? A month maybe?


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 23, 2020)

agree big time with what CJ said above. Plus Im sure a large amount of the "fat" you are putting on is water weight as well that will fall off quick.


----------



## CJ (Apr 23, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> agree big time with what CJ said above. Plus Im sure a large amount of the "fat" you are putting on is water weight as well that will fall off quick.



This is 100% true Rage. My last run I was getting so bloated, just felt gross in my own skin. Decided on my rest days to go lower carb and higher fat (same Cals, just adjusted the macros). A few lbs of bloat ended up coming off and I felt and moved 10000000x better.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 23, 2020)

Im sure its just a mental thing.Better to gain as much as i can cause i can burn it a hell of a lot faster then gaining it.
      Feeling fat though made me take a two mile walk weighted down. Its leg day so i figured that would be my warm up.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 23, 2020)

Looking damn good brother.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 23, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> By the way man.....no bullshtt here - you just re-motivated me. Big time.
> #nohomo


  good thats what its all about. i could really use a training partner..on lazy days ill watch an arnold or stalone movie to guilt me into it. lol


----------



## chandy (Apr 23, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> good thats what its all about. i could really use a training partner..on lazy days ill watch an arnold or stalone movie to guilt me into it. lol



i do the same exact thing. any old workout based movie will help me get at least a little bit more pumped up then what i was before it all. now all i have to do is see a picture of a few people on here and it guilt trips me into doing more cardio and not cheating out on it as much :32 (18): where are the other people with ****ed up knees that know this problem!?


----------



## Blacktail (Apr 24, 2020)

Wow! hard as a rock! You have definitely put in some hard work. Congratulations


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 28, 2020)

Damn look lean as hell my guy! What is your bf% if you know? Keep up the good work


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 12, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> just curious how you got 4000 calories a day? 260 protein 260 carbs and 140 fat is 3300 calories. or do you eat extra untracked food that makes about 700 calories? as some people said earlier, carbs seem a bit low, at your size id be pushing for 400 on the low end when trying to grow. Besides that, interested to see what you can do, you have a great starting point to try to add lean mass. much easier to grow when lean and the body is hungry and ready to use nutrients optimally.


sorry it took a while i couldnt find this thread and with the lack of gaining i havnt looked for it. im back to 191...
  To answer ur ? i get like 3400 in my meals and shakes..i dont count my snacks or my drinks and that is an average some days i get 3500 others 5500 but i stay around 3500 consistently now. im sure thats why i stopped gaining.
  I have just gotten to a point where i always feel bloated no matter what i eat. i dont get enough water...im never hungry and im tired of forcing myself to eat. so im just going to try and maintain. id like to gain but if i cant gain weight at 3800 cals then im not going to. i do about 29%pro 39%fat and 32 carbs


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 12, 2020)

Musclebound8732 said:


> Damn look lean as hell my guy! What is your bf% if you know? Keep up the good work


 i really dont know my rhenpro says 13 but i know that is wrong got on one at a nutrition store and it said 4 and i know that is wrong to so im guessing somewhere in the middle...only place im holding any fat is in my love handles


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 12, 2020)

well guys i was going to upload a pic every 4 weeks to show progress but there is nothing to show i have been going tru it right now and i have a case of the i dont give a shits. i always feel full,bloated and not hungry ...cant grow that way..im going to keep on keeping on if i change in the next 11 weeks ill make sure to update but im not gaining any weight but my measurements have slightly changed.


----------



## brock8282 (May 12, 2020)

If you arent trying to be competitive, i agree no sense in making yourself miserable force feeding and having food just not be enjoyable. If you ever do want to try to push calories up again to try to gain size, one thought is you can try a carb cycling approach, have days where you push carbs very high and keep fats very low, some days both moderate, then some days low carb and higher in fats. This method tends to keep my appetite up and generally keep me leaner as well.
An example for a person who wants to average 4000 calories a day would be
1 day  750g carbs 250g protein 55g fat (4500 calories)
1 day 500g carbs 250g protein 110g fat (4000 calories)
1 day 250g carbs 250g protein 165g fat (3500 calories) (in this scenario i like to keep all carbs around workout) 

this method certainly isnt for everyone as more planning and attention is required.


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2020)

I did the above Rage. On my 2 rest days during the week, I'd do low carb and replace those Cals with fats. It kept the bloat/Piggy Boy feeling down, it was much better.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I did the above Rage. On my 2 rest days during the week, I'd do low carb and replace those Cals with fats. It kept the bloat/Piggy Boy feeling down, it was much better.


 yeah i feel better that way and it doesnt matter i dont et enough to gain. im eating more then what my fitness pal says to to gain a lb a week but its not happening and im not happy...im tired of eating when im not hungry. i dont know if its this covid shit or what nut i really just dont care right now...well truth is i care so much that its making me unhappy so i have to force myself not to care just to try and be happy day to day. im just keeping my routine and whatever happens in the next 11 weeks happens. this will most likely be the last time for me im just where my body feels comfortable.
   i went from 155 to 180 in like 4 months and now the other 12 lbs has taken over 6 months. . I hope i get out of this mood but i dont think thats going to happen till the gyms open up and i have a water head for a Governor. just feeling really discouraged with everything right now...
   Sorry for the bitch fest. just one of those times


----------



## DEADlifter (May 12, 2020)

How long ago was it that you gained 25 pounds in four months?


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> yeah i feel better that way and it doesnt matter i dont et enough to gain. im eating more then what my fitness pal says to to gain a lb a week but its not happening and im not happy...im tired of eating when im not hungry. i dont know if its this covid shit or what nut i really just dont care right now...well truth is i care so much that its making me unhappy so i have to force myself not to care just to try and be happy day to day. im just keeping my routine and whatever happens in the next 11 weeks happens. this will most likely be the last time for me im just where my body feels comfortable.
> i went from 155 to 180 in like 4 months and now the other 12 lbs has taken over 6 months. . I hope i get out of this mood but i dont think thats going to happen till the gyms open up and i have a water head for a Governor. just feeling really discouraged with everything right now...
> Sorry for the bitch fest. just one of those times



I get it bud, it sucks. I'm right there with you, but come October, it's ON!!!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 20, 2020)

Well I havnt gained much weight but think I might be a tad wider idk. One meal n workout at a time. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
My waist is still the same so that’s cool maybe even a lil smaller. Not much to show for 6 weeks.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 20, 2020)

I’d look a lot better if this wasn’t before bed lol. Should take one with a pump but then it wouldn’t be comparable


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 13, 2020)

Well my weight isnt changing much and I’m not sure if I look different because of the lighting or what. 
  I’ve only gained a few lbs. but based on these pics it looks like I’ve changed some since March but you all can judge


----------



## CJ (Jun 13, 2020)

I hate you. :32 (7):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 13, 2020)

killer back shot.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 14, 2020)

Well I know I havnt changed much but no real free weights atleast I managed to keep my weight.


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 14, 2020)

Look solid man, yeah without weights it is going to be hard to add much. Good work keeping what you have though! That is an accomplishment in itself!


----------



## PZT (Jun 18, 2020)

grainy asf on those back shots


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 30, 2020)

Well the few months is up had two weeks back at the gym. Weight stayed the same pretty much but I’m definitely looking good for the summer. If u like the athletic look


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice work!!


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 30, 2020)

Looking lean menace!


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2020)

Looking good Rage!!! :32 (2):


----------



## TODAY (Jun 30, 2020)

Dear god, you could donate blood from a lat vein.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 30, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Dear god, you could donate blood from a lat vein.


 I know their everywhere. I could bleed out from a paper cut


----------



## PZT (Jun 30, 2020)

looking dry asf haha


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 30, 2020)

you could for sure step on a stage and kill it with 2 weeks notice


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 7, 2020)

I didn’t change a lot but this will do for summer. I’ll try again in a few months.


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> View attachment 10150
> View attachment 10151
> 
> 
> ...



Shoulders are MUCH bigger, chest is too. And you leaned out. Basically what everyone is after, gained some beef and lost some fat. I hate you. :32 (20):


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 8, 2020)

Looking sick bro


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 8, 2020)

telling you that doing lat raises everyday is working


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2020)

dude wtf is a lat raise?
am i stupid?
i have literally never heard of that...
whatever it is its working for ya damn good


----------



## PZT (Jul 10, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> dude wtf is a lat raise?
> am i stupid?
> i have literally never heard of that...
> whatever it is its working for ya damn good



side delts I am assuming


----------



## Trump (Jul 10, 2020)

gibs is taking the piss dude he used to do lat raises 12 days a week



PZT said:


> side delts I am assuming


----------



## PZT (Jul 10, 2020)

Trump said:


> gibs is taking the piss dude he used to do lat raises 12 days a week



Big Rich Piana fan I take it lol


----------



## DOOM (Jul 10, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> Well my weight isnt changing much and I’m not sure if I look different because of the lighting or what.
> I’ve only gained a few lbs. but based on these pics it looks like I’ve changed some since March but you all can judge
> 
> 
> ...


 You look great bro! Good work!!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 10, 2020)

PZT said:


> side delts I am assuming


 it was a thread in one of these forums i read a while back and yes side delts i try and do traps as well at least eod


----------

